# Rabies now in Toledo Spain



## costaman (Aug 24, 2011)

AUTHORITIES in Castile-La Mancha have declared a state of high alert after a rabid pit bull terrier attacked five people in Toledo.

The dog bit four children and an adult in the central Spanish city, marking the first recorded case of the disease on the Iberian Peninsula in nearly four decades.

It is thought the owner of the pit bull cross doctored veterinary records for the animal after bringing it into Spain from Morocco earlier this year.

He has since been arrested for several counts of criminal negligence resulting in injury and for failing to have the correct licence for a dangerous dog breed.

The dog was captured following the attacks and immediately destroyed.

Spain had previously been a rabies-free country since 1978, but the North African enclaves of Ceuta and Melilla have registered occasional incidents in recent years.

Three of the victims, aged six, 12 and 17 were discharged from hospital following rabies inoculations.

But a two-year-old, who suffered bite wounds to the face, was kept in for further treatment.

For people bitten by a rabid animal, there is roughly 24 hours where treatment with an antibody can prevent the virus entering the nervous system.

It is thought that some 60,000 dogs in 56 villages are currently at risk of rabies.

The regional government has ordered all cats, dogs and ferrets in the danger zone to be vaccinated against the disease within 15 days.

“We have also forbidden dogs to be allowed off the lead in public spaces until the danger has passed,” said Tirso Yuste, head of the regional agriculture department.

UK travellers have been advised to avoid contact with wild and domestic animals in high-risk areas, including a 20km radius around the city of Toledo.

Dr Hilary Kirkbride, a rabies expert at Public Health England, said: “If visitors are bitten, scratched, or licked by a wild or domestic animal they should was the wound thoroughly with soap and water and urgently seek medical advice either in Spain, or on their return from their GP or NHS 111.”

from 'The Olive Press' June 17th 2013


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How stupid can people be

For the sake of other People ( most important)

And the sake of their own pet and other pets

Rabies protection is not that expensive

We have the means to control it in domesticated animals

Aldra


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

This does not surprise me there seemed to be little to no checks on pets being brought back into Spain after trips into Morocco.
peedee


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sad. We do not need any more anti dog reporting.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I totally agree that openness and the correct vaccination programme is essential, Morocco has been known for a long time as harbouring rabies - it is endemic there so anyone bringing a dog from there must take reasonable precautions.

This topic was under discussion BEFORE the outbreak in Toledo became apparent;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1421023.html#1421023

was part of my contribution to the topic then.......

The key point is for ALL people bringing animals from Morocco to be honest - sadly in Toledo this seems not to have been the case and I suspect the Spanish Authorities will, correctly, take action to tighten up, but if someone sets out to deceive it is very difficult to ensure safety for all of the other animals that might be at risk.

Dave


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

With the change to the pet passport system we no longer have to have our dogs blood tested to travel through Europe, and we all think that because they have had their Rabies jab they are safe. 
We had our pup blood tested in advance of a possible trip to Morocco and found that his titre level of antibodies was only 0.1 instead of the required value of 0.5. This was also the required level on the old passport scheme.
How many of us are travelling with dogs that have insufficient antibodies, risking our dogs, ourselves and other?
We have now had a second rabies jab and are awaiting results from a second blood test. Even if we don't go to Morocco, at least we know Sam has a good antibody level.


----------

